# Tinkerbell 2nd Birthday



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

It was Tinkerbell 2nd Birthday Sunday. I got her a Cake from Harrods and some dogg popcorn , cookies . I also got her a new dog Collar leg two .On the friday we met up with one of her pups which we wen shopping with was so lovely to see my littel pup again we had lots or fun in Harrods then we went to high park .

Here are some lovely pic from friday and sunday :rofl:


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww what great pics!! looks like she had a great time!!!


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

xSamanthax said:


> Awww what great pics!! looks like she had a great time!!!


thank you


----------



## alittlebitdramatic (Jul 27, 2010)

Those are great pics! Tinkerbell is lovely


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

alittlebitdramatic said:


> Those are great pics! Tinkerbell is lovely


thank you


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

brilliant pictures, love the ones with the cat trying to sneek abit of cake lol.Mine would of eaten the cake,the paper AND the candle,lol


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Tinkerbell is so pretty!! (and so it the calico kitty! Looks just like one of mine!)


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

happy birthday tinkerbell, lovely pics


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tinkerbelle.

xxx


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wonderful birthday pics!!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tinkerbell. That little pupcake looks yummy.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Lovely pics. Happy Birthday, Tinkerbell.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah Happy Birthday Tinkerbelle

Where was Bentley?

Bless the pup thats really nice you kept in contact with the owner how lovely.. how old are they now?? it must be quiet!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

happy 2nd birthday xx


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

omg the cake is awesome, did you order it online?


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy birthday Tinkerbell!

The kitty wants some cake!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy bday miss Tinkerbell


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Those are so adorable! I like the ones with the kitty sharing in the fun.


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks guys she had a lovely time .


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Did you share your cake with your kitty or did you get to eat it all to yourself? Great pictures!


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Happy birthday, Tink! Very yummy looking cake you had!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My dogs would've bit that cat over that cake (and each other!!)...what a good Tinkerbell!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

the kitty wanted some too LOL great pictures thanks for sharing


----------

